# Hey from a new brother



## jwardl (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm Bro. John Wardlow, MM from Spring Lodge #1174 in Spring, TX.

I'm the webmaster of the lodge (www.springmasons1174.org). Am a new MM, having been raised in early June of this year. Serving on a few committees, and am studying to confer an EA. Hope to serve as a junior officer next year; will have to see how it goes.

Am also a member of Eastern Star Chapter #415 in Humble, TX.

Not currently a member of any other bodies, but will probably go for the York or Scottish Rite in '09 (can't be a Knight, unfortunately).

Shrine? Someday...

One of my favorite activities is helping newly-made brothers with their esoteric work. I try very hard to be precise, and will probably go for a low-grade certificate within a year.

Well, I'm at work, so have to keep it short! Thanks for the invite!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome Brother John, hope to see your posts. Come by Melrose and visit.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome Brother....


----------



## RJS (Dec 1, 2008)

Howdy Brother!


----------



## owls84 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to MOT. Please jump right in with some of the discussions.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome Brother! We're glad to have ya!


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome bro John. Good to have ya


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Brother !!


----------

